# Flying merkel project



## redline1968 (Oct 7, 2015)

Posting on this project site I've got the frame awhile back. Finally fitted the parts I have to see how much work it needs. The bike is a short frame and the fenders even though they are Miami have to refitted in the rear.  I have the correct mussel man brake hub and rims. Just missing the correct crank and pedals.. Got time to find them.. The bike will have to be put on hold for winter. Here are some pics of the bike. I removed the ornament it looks wrong on it. The rear rack is in the time frame but an aftermarket of the time. It's gonna stay since it had no rear kick stand originally.  I will straighten out the fenders and paint/pin strip it in factory orange color. Will have white tires also


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 7, 2015)

Your Flying Merkle project is an inspiration !

I have an Iver (year unknown).




Has the 1” crank & rear Morrow hub. 


The wheels/tires need replacing but not sure what to use that will fit the Morrow hub

The handlebars  above on the bike are not that long. I just didn’t push the rubber grips all the way in.
I was checking to see how they look.

Below is the original bars which I will be using.





I’m looking forward to your Merkle Project & check to see what you use for the wheels/tires.

Good Luck !


----------



## gator49 (Oct 7, 2015)

Nice project keep us updated with photos
Dave


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks I will and I will show the progress on the metal and paint work also. Wish I had started earlier but that's the way it goes. Winter is closeing in and time for parts hunting.


----------



## azbug-i (Oct 8, 2015)

what a cool bike!!


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 8, 2015)

Wow the iver rocks...had some dry time today and decided to rework the rear fender to fit this frame.. The frame is small and the feeders were for a taller frame Miami. When I place them in they are very close to the seat post tube. Yikes but that's the way this one is.. I like to use orig fenders. These are correct Miami but Sometimes you have to do with what you have when parts are rare.   I had to rework the crimps for fitment to the frame. next time I will weld up the odd holes and hammer out the small dents. These fenders are automotive quality thickness and work very well with repairs..


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 8, 2015)

redline1968 said:


> Wow the iver rocks...had some dry time today and decided to rework the rear fender to fit this frame.. The frame is small and the feeders were for a taller frame Miami. When I place them in they are very close to the seat post tube. Yikes but that's the way this one is.. I like to use orig fenders. These are correct Miami but Sometimes you have to do with what you have when parts are rare.   I had to rework the crimps for fitment to the frame. next time I will weld up the odd holes and hammer out the small dents. These fenders are automotive quality thickness and work very well with repairs..




Thanks for the compliment.
Coming from a *Merkel *owner....that really rocks ! 

Are you going to repaint the fenders or leave them original ?

My iver has some spots that need repainting but the decals are so nice,
that I’m not sure about repainting. Thanks.
.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 8, 2015)

Oh ..No please don't touch it you have great patina. I'd look for a fender with same color and age..if you don't have one. Or restore and distress  a fender to match the rest.  As for Mine, all color and parts were long gone so I'm restoring it with the original merkel  color with fine black pin stripes / decals.  Making it a durable enamel color as close to factory as I can get including the correct color primer.


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 8, 2015)

redline1968 said:


> Oh ..No please don't touch it you have great patina. I'd look for a fender with same color and age..if you don't have one. Or restore and distress  a fender to match the rest.  As for Mine, all color and parts were long gone so I'm restoring it with the original merkel  color with fine black pin stripes / decals.  Making it a durable enamel color as close to factory as I can get including the correct color primer.





if you are going with original merkel color....

I say you should go with the way they were originally painted !

From the “good-old-days”...



_.....using the latest technology , paint brushes & gasoline 
was used in conjunction with the enamel. 
Back then, they were sanded with gasoline between 
brush-painted coats and then polished with 
emery cloth. It was a slow process but that’s what
gives them that  period look that you won’t get
using a spray gun.
_
_



_


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 9, 2015)

That's an interesting idea and test it out. If the results look nice that be grea  but I'm not sure how the enamel paint will react with gas but I like new challenges.


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 9, 2015)

redline1968 said:


> That's an interesting idea and test it out. If the results look nice that be grea  but I'm not sure how the enamel paint will react with gas but I like new challenges.




I thought the same thing about the use of gasoline.
But I believe the “enamel” that was used back in those times,
 was applicable to the type of gasoline that was available then.

Today gas pumps  do not supply gasoline like the kind that was available back then.
I have a ’46 truck with original engine. 
The plugs were always turning black within weeks.
I thought I had too rich of a mixture of gasoline.
An old mechanic pointed out the fact that I was no longer using gasoline.


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 9, 2015)

redline1968 said:


> Wow the iver rocks...had some dry time today and decided to rework the rear fender to fit this frame.. . These fenders are automotive quality thickness and work very well with repairs..





Does the merkel rear fender bracket attach to the fender with rivets or screw & nut ?

The fenders on the iver are very good quality.
 The fender brackets are attached to the fender with a screw & nut on this iver.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 9, 2015)

They are attached with a single screw in the center like yours( pictured). I never seen any earlier fenders with rivets. Only on the braces. If you paint the fenders always go with the color of primer it was originally done with. This will give the top color the correct tone when done.


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 9, 2015)

redline1968 said:


> They are attached with a single screw in the center like yours( pictured). I never seen any earlier fenders with rivets. Only on the braces. If you paint the fenders always go with the color of primer it was originally done with. This will give the top color the correct tone when done.




Thanks.
The original primer appears to be a dark muted burgundy, but this bike being close to almost a century old,
maybe it was simply a red hue & with time has changed.
The top color of the bike frame is black.

The area around the head-badge is a dark green.
But underneath the head-badge, I saw a real bright shiny green.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 9, 2015)

That dark color is probably a brick red. Most I've seen in the earlier era has that type of primer. These new primers can be tinted any color you want. A bright green in the primer will bring the green brighter and vice a versa. It's the one thing that can bring the extra ingredient to get the right tone in the paint. I'd go with the green under the badge if I was re painting the bike. If touch up, the same but tinting it to match the darkness on the green outside the badge. That's the challenge with color matching on repairs  but can get spectacular results. Test on other object till it matches. Don't use base clear paints it's not correct on early bikes and bikes in general. Enamel(single stage) is what you want.  Spray can or air gun. Both are available. I will use air. The reason I'm waiting till spring is that my classic car is in the garage and chemicals work better in the warmer temps.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 12, 2015)

Looks like the weather is nice so I decided to repair the front fender.  This fender has some extra hole drilled into it. If it was a more common fender I probably wouldn't go to this restoration level. But it's straight and been dipped in acid. It's got a lot of pits nothing can't fix. 
I first cut out some metal to fit the hole from a same thickness junk fender. I fitted it to the fender and use some tape to secure it from underneath.  Next I set the welder up to weld it but not to hot to burn through the part. I tacked to in place and removed the tape finished welding the holes on top. The. Welded it underneath for a plenty of metal to shape to get the right thickness when grounded. After grounded I filed the fenders to get them level . The final step clean the fender and recondition it.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 12, 2015)

More pics


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 13, 2015)

Well I finished the rear fender. Since it has holes for the drop stand needed welding and my frame is smaller size I had to rework the fender to fit correctly. Now all metal work is done and ready for primer and a tiny amount of filler due to hole filling.  Now  I'll focus on wheels  and parts nickel and find the crank and new tires. Here is a pick of it in its final fitting and adjustments for a nice look.


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 13, 2015)

Great work.

Looking forward for more on your project.

Have you decided  on the color for the merkle ?

2j


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 14, 2015)

Yep orange. The frame has traces of orange all over it. So orange it is.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 21, 2015)

Thought id post the color on the frame. Blue with orange underneath.  And a variation with the moto seat.


----------



## theterrym (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice work on filling the holes in the fender.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 25, 2015)

Thank you..


----------



## TBUCK59 (Jun 19, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> Thank you..



Redland are you building a blue flying merkel. I have a Hub Cycle Co in Boston bill head for the purchase of a blue 22" double bar for $24.00 if your interested


----------



## TBUCK59 (Jun 19, 2017)

TBUCK59 said:


> Redline are you building a blue flying merkel. I have a Hub Cycle Co in Boston bill head for the purchase of a blue 22" double bar purchase price was $24.00 if your interested



I can send you a pic


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 19, 2017)

Totally awesome yes yes interested...thanks.


----------

